# Pet rabbits are NOT to be released into the wild! A read for everyone!



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.8womendream.com/35260/living-the-american-dream-sometimes-requires-a-leap-of-faith/

Here is a lovely story full of hope and inspiration....About a mother who decided the best way to teach her young daughter about responsibility was to release the pet bunny into the wild....Sadly I am not heart warmed!

[email protected]
http://www.facebook.com/shellie.croft

Lets ask Ms.Croft to please write a blog educating people on the cruelty of abandoning domestic animals in the wild. Let her know that you do not find her story at all inspirational or touching. I am sure she will appreciate it....


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 11, 2012)

Ugh, how awful. I wrote to her. I tried to be polite and informative and not nasty. Poor rabbit. I hope he's found the ultimate freedom by now, since being alone in the wild was probably not all that fun.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 11, 2012)

That is too bad. I think she had good intentions behind it because she felt bad for the bunny being trapped in a cage but she no doubtedly released it to it's death. That was a white rabbit! No way it could hide  poor thing.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 11, 2012)

I just felt my blood pressure surge! 
I have FAITH that, that poor whiter than white rabbit got eaten before lived out his first week in the woods. 

Thats horrible! How is that a learning lesson for your freaking kid? Teach your kid how to keep a freaking promise and take care of her responsibilities. Or just take care of the animal yourself like all parents do when a kid gets a pet. Its never the kids pet other than in title. 

Oh my god, I'm really pissed right now. That makes me sick! And to put it up like its some great thing...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 11, 2012)

:banghead


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 11, 2012)

wow, she signed the poor bunny's death warrant and is actually PROUD of this... what a horrible mom! you shouldn't set a bunny free in the woods any more than you'd set your own child "free" in the woods to fend for themselves!


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow... Just wow...

She even mentions right in the bloody first couple paragraphs about the coyotes and cougars and hawks in her area... And she doesn't think a WHITE rabbit is going to stick out like a sore thumb?

She is PROUD that her daughters beloved PET is going to be ripped apart by predators?

And that cage was never, by any means, a "large hutch, if that cage is what she was referencing to.

Ugh, definitely need to write in about this.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 11, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> That is too bad. I think she had good intentions behind it because she felt bad for the bunny being trapped in a cage but she no doubtedly released it to it's death. That was a white rabbit! No way it could hide  poor thing.



Agreed 100% So sad


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 11, 2012)

On the actual article, no more comments are permitted-- such a shame. So it remains where it is.

The author, on the other hand, can be emailed as Katie suggested.

I wrote her this:

I just read your article from "8WomenDream." I'm afraid it did not inspire as intended. Rather I was saddened and disturbed. I can see that you did what you felt was best, but I'm afraid it was sorely misguided and so it inadvertently sent a horrible message to your children and your readers. 

Domestic rabbits are completely different creatures than wild rabbits. Domestic rabbits are completely incapable of fending for themselves in the wild. For instance, domestic rabbits have completely lost the ability to know what plants are toxic to them. They will happily munch on a poisonous plant (if not prevented from doing so by us humans ) and can die within hours of doing so. That alone, would be reason enough to never release a domestic rabbit into the wild. Also, since domestics in the US descend from European rabbits, they are genetically incapable of successfully breeding with any US wild rabbit. I don't think I even need to mention that a pure white rabbit would make an easy target for any number of predators. 

So, I'm afraid your actions, while well-intended, taught the wrong lesson. Domestic rabbits should not ever be released into the wild. It is cruel and a virtual death sentence. The far better option would have been to build a larger hutch with an attached run. If you had only researched more about rabbits and provided appropriate care, THAT would have been a good life lesson.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 11, 2012)

yeah, I saw the no comments thing... gave it a thumbs-down and a dislike instead ><

I might've considered emailing her if I thought I could muster up even a fraction of the civility you used... unfortunately "what the f--- is wrong with you??" would hardly pass for civil.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 11, 2012)

*Imbrium wrote: *


> yeah, I saw the no comments thing... gave it a thumbs-down and a dislike instead ><
> 
> I might've considered emailing her if I thought I could muster up even a fraction of the civility you used... unfortunately "what the f--- is wrong with you??" would hardly pass for civil.


Your so funny, Jennifer... (I gave a thumbs down also)

Maybe she'll read between the lines because I was _thinking_ the same thing you were!!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 11, 2012)

oh, I know, lol. I think we ALL are!


----------



## Marshi (Nov 11, 2012)

poor bunny!
I found one of my rabbits hopping around my street a few months ago. We think she was released and abandoned because no one contacted us after we put posters around our area. She is now living a spoiled life in my home (that brat!). At least now Marshi has a friend to hang out with at home!


----------



## larryng (Nov 11, 2012)

Throw-aways always break my heart.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your support in sending this blogger a message. I also wrote to her and I tried to keep my temper in check but I think towards the end of my email I failed to do so...


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 11, 2012)

:cry4::cry4::cry1::sad::banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead I think that pretty much describes what I'm feeling right now. I agree, if I emailed, there would be a lot of use of some not-so-nice words. Poor bunny!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 12, 2012)

Marshi wrote:


> poor bunny!
> I found one of my rabbits hopping around my street a few months ago. We think she was released and abandoned because no one contacted us after we put posters around our area. She is now living a spoiled life in my home (that brat!). At least now Marshi has a friend to hang out with at home!



Archie was a stray found near where I live. I still look at him sometimesnand wonder what stories he could tell if he could speak. He's a light silvery color and I also can't believe he stayed alive.  sometimes i feel sad and then i feel so lucky that I'm now his slave and our paths crossed and I can give him a happy life.


----------



## MagPie (Nov 12, 2012)

Is this lady serious?! This is the exact same thing as dumping your dog on the side of the road and calling it "setting him free". People. :X

If your kid is not taking care of a pet, re-home it. And don't let them have any more animals.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 12, 2012)

or take care of it yourself. FFS, if you let your kid have a pet, you NEED to go into it knowing that you're ultimately responsible for the pet if your kid is being fail about it. parenting 101 - don't let them have a pet if you're not willing to take over when they get bored with it.

it's less like dumping your dog on the side of the road, more like dumping it in the middle of a six-lane highway.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 12, 2012)

So she taught her daughter its ok to throw animals away when she doesnt want them anymore? claps to her... intelligence. (sarcasm)


----------



## whitelop (Nov 12, 2012)

I was really mad about this yesterday, I told my husband about it and he was pissed. 
We talked about what is REALLY does teach your kids and its not a good message. Its saying, "oh if you don't want to take care of it, don't! Just set it into the woods and forget about it" 

I don't understand how she went to sleep that night. If I had set a rabbit go like that, my guilt would be crippling. I would have searched and searched for the rabbit until I found it and could bring it home with me.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 12, 2012)

I told Mikel about this yesterday, and he (who is not a HUGE fan of the rabbits like I am) was FURIOUS!

____________________________________________________________

Shellie,
While I applaud you for holding your daughter accountable, I have some things I need to say on Jack's behalf.

As a parent myself, I understand how hard it is to refuse the inevitable "Puppy Promise", but that absolutely does not excuse not researching the breed of pet that you're purchasing for your child. New Zealand Bucks (male rabbits) are a commercial meat breed, and grow to a weight of 10-11 lbs! They're also not notorious for their amicable personality, they're labeled a skittish breed, and with any child under age of 16, scratching and other injuries to child or rabbit are a liability.

My son, despite that he is just a toddler, wanted a rabbit so badly when we rescued former meat rabbits, and now the doe belongs to him. I know he's not going to be able to manage her on his own, so I take care of Artemis. He enjoys filling her food dish, and putting down the fresh bedding in her cage. But I don't mind cleaning up after her. Sometimes it's our duty to teach our children by example.

Now, onto the bad part. Certain pets are banned in parts of the US because people buy them, and "Oh no, our _______ got too big for our cage!" (because they didn't research how big their pet was going to get either), and they simply release them into the wild.

I'm sure other rabbit owners have emailed you, and I'm sure they've told you that European rabbits, and the US Wild Cottontail are two very different species. But now you have to realize, that not only is Jack ill-suited to survival in the hawk/coyote infested area around you, until snow flies, but now, he's also a much larger rabbit (11 lbs) competing with the local wild rabbit (5 lbs) population for food. The other issue is that Domestic rabbits are gregarious, and cottontails aren't so much.(http://www.esf.edu/aec/adks/mammals/cottontail.htm) Which means that Jack will continue to be lonely, or even attacked by the cottontails!

So you didn't like him being in a tiny cage (not a hutch), in the dark? It doesn't cost a lot to build a "Tractor", which is a pen that sits on the ground with a house attached, that is designed to be moved across the ground to fresh grass as needed. This would've been the better lesson to teach your child. Animals are for life, not until you get tired of them, or they become too time-consuming, too much effort, or too much money. You would frown upon a woman who would abandon her children for these exact same reasons, and I love my rabbits just as much as I love my son. Most of them are rescues. And I can't imagine someone turning a rabbit like my "Caerbannog" loose to fend for himself! Why would you teach your children that animals are disposable?!

I would like to urge you to write another blog post about why this is really not as inspirational and heartwarming as you'd originally anticipated, and urge others NOT to release domestic animals, but instead to rehome them, via shelter, rescue, or ad in the local classifieds.

-- 
Rebecca, Zackary, Artemis (New Zealand cross), Caerbannog (New Zealand), Swiffer (Lionhead), Bruiser (Holland Lop), Nemi (Polish), Niambi (English Lop), No-More and No-Less (Domestic Shorthair cats)
Minions for Munchkins


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 12, 2012)

I received a response from her.

Dear LB,

Thank you very much for your communication. I truly appreciate the time and loving heart it took to write and share with me. This post was written last year and Jack found "her" way back to the front porch, where we made a cozy home for her and she made great friends with our two young cats

Our farmer/neighbor friend raises these meat rabbits, so we knew what we were getting in that respect.

One of the truly beautiful things I have found in this blessed life is that people live and learn in different ways; sometimes it's an easy way and sometimes it's a difficult way. To this very moment, I feel what we did with Jack Lapin was the right thing to do. My family lives and loves our wild setting out here and we also experience some tough losses with the predators, including our sweet hens.

I, too, love animals but I could only love a rabbit as much as children, if I didn't have my own (children). However, I do not stand in judgement about your feelings in this regard, and honestly am just very glad to know that in this age of so many horrible, intentional happenings to both children and animals, that you are one who chooses good over evil.

Have a wonderful, blessed day.

Sincerely,

Shellie


----------



## whitelop (Nov 12, 2012)

So Jack the rabbit is okay? She is at their house living outside like a wild rabbit?! 

Well I'll be damned. Thats the crazy thing I've ever freaking heard!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 12, 2012)

My aunt has had some feral buns that have done well, but the exception is not the rule.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 12, 2012)

I think that woman is a crazy person. 
I also live and enjoy the wild setting that I live in. We have predators, coyotes, owls, foxes, a pair of hawks. I've lost chickens to predators and I've stitched my own rooster up from a run in with a racoon. But I would never let my solid white, spoiled house rabbit out into the wild to let her live off the land. I would also never make her a nest out back of my house and let her live out there. I don't think any of you guys would do that either. 
Its completely insane!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 12, 2012)

She is nuts!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 12, 2012)

Wicka WHAT?????

I think she totally missed the point here. I guess I'll give her credit in that her response was nice and mature and such, but she negates her whole point of "she loves animals" by still saying it was the right thing to do...? Huh? And now the rabbit lives in the wild?

Confused still!!!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 12, 2012)

not necessarily the "wild" per se, but on her back porch. She completely neglected the point that it's A) Neglect, and B) Teaches her child that it's the appropriate thing to do.

If she knew what she was getting herself into by buying a New Zealand, then why did she buy it that tiny cage? UNLESS she was intentionally setting her child up for failure! My rabbits aren't in the most ideal housing available, but the ones outside get all the light and fresh air that they can stand, and they have little house like areas stuffed with straw to get out of the cold and wet.

It really burns my biscuit that this rabbit is being treated like this, and she doesn't even care!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 13, 2012)

*dungeonbunnies wrote: *


> I received a response from her.
> 
> One of the truly beautiful things I have found in this blessed life is that people live and learn in different ways; sometimes it's an easy way and sometimes it's a difficult way. *To this very moment, I feel what we did with Jack Lapin was the right thing to do.* My family lives and loves our wild setting out here and we also experience some tough losses with the predators, including our sweet hens.


the line in bold literally turns my stomach.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 13, 2012)

The line about how she's OK about losing her hens/pets too.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 13, 2012)

she honestly seems like someone in the...men&night lifestyle. animals are animals, there for peoples use


----------



## cerigirl (Nov 13, 2012)

That woman is an idiot. The way she worded the whole thing makes me want to puke. It's sickeningly sweet and makes me wonder if she is one of those high on everything hippie types. I know a few which is the only reason I would say that. 
How can anyone think that this is okay in ANY way?


----------



## littl3red (Nov 13, 2012)

*cerigirl wrote: *


> It's sickeningly sweet and makes me wonder if she is one of those high on everything hippie types.


I know a few too, but the ones I know would still never do this.  We might be talking about two different types of "high on everything hippie types" because the ones I meet are actually really nice people. Like, not "pretend to be nice but actually be horrible" like the lady in the email, but legitimately concerned for the welfare and happiness of other people. A little uncomfortable to hang out with them because of their "alternate lifestyle" but at least I know if I am around them they won't be rude or anything.


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 13, 2012)

It was so nice of her to post on her Facebook about how they're getting another rabbit in the spring and they're doing the exact same thing. And how cruel we all are for containing our rabbits. This woman just does not learn.

In the immortal words of the Joker, It's a funny world we live in.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 13, 2012)

...Getting another rabbit? This makes me so sick I'm literally trembling. I wish I could bring her poor bunnies inside away from those dangers.  Anybody know where she lives? I hope it doesn't get too hot.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 13, 2012)

There should be an outcry on her page against it.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 13, 2012)

Kipcha wrote:


> It was so nice of her to post on her Facebook about how they're getting another rabbit in the spring and they're doing the exact same thing. And how cruel we all are for containing our rabbits. This woman just does not learn.
> 
> In the immortal words of the Joker, It's a funny world we live in.



Wait, what? She's getting another rabbit? Is this a joke?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 13, 2012)

HAHA...The crazy lives in portland Oregon and owns a business there. I am going to call the humane society over there and let them know that she is buying pet rabbits for the SOLE purpose of abandoning them in the wild.


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 13, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Kipcha wrote:
> 
> 
> > It was so nice of her to post on her Facebook about how they're getting another rabbit in the spring and they're doing the exact same thing. And how cruel we all are for containing our rabbits. This woman just does not learn.
> ...


It's right on her Facebook page, as well as a blog post comment on her personal blog. She posted about all the hate mail she has been getting and I'm assuming it was the breeder of the rabbits that replied and she chatted back about wanting another rabbit in the spring.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I found a rescue group right in her home town called "rabbit advocates". I am going to email them now....


----------



## littl3red (Nov 13, 2012)

Please do email them. This is doing horrible things to my anxiety. :nerves1


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 13, 2012)

I emailed them and asked what the next step should be to stop her from doing this to another rabbit....I am on a mission now to stop her!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 13, 2012)

167.340. Animal abandonment.
(1) A person commits the crime of animal abandonment if the person intentionally, knowingly, recklessly or with criminal negligence leaves a domesticated animal at a location without providing for the animal's continued care.

(2) It is no defense to the crime defined in subsection (1) of this section that the defendant abandoned the animal at or near an animal shelter, veterinary clinic or other place of shelter if the defendant did not make reasonable arrangements for the care of the animal.

(3) Animal abandonment is a Class C misdemeanor. 

HA!!!! This is Oregon law!!!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.shelliesconsumption.com/...howComment=1352859815734#c6631144702991503936

Here is crazies newest blog...Feel free to leave comments!


----------



## MagPie (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok I don't get it. If she couldn't/wouldn't take of Jack in the first place why the ^&*% is she getting another rabbit? You don't have to have a rabbit and "lock" it up in a cage all day. Hpmh, she probably wouldn't think to do this to a dog, but it's ok for a rabbit :X

I just can't stand the way people treat animals.


**&^^ and yes animals are part of the family too :X:grumpy: No less then human children.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 13, 2012)

Jason says that when I am mad at someone I kinda go "Pennywise the clown" on them....But its one of the reasons why he loves me


----------



## MagPie (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm not sure who that is haha. But good. This lady doesn't get it. Is that first blog still online? Because that's good evidence of what she did for animal control.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 13, 2012)

Yep its still up


----------



## littl3red (Nov 13, 2012)

Someone should probably take screenshots just in case.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 13, 2012)

I took screenshots. You never know...


----------



## FallenRabbit (Nov 13, 2012)

It is one thing to house a rabbit outside.. but to let it go into the wild, that is just wrong. I hate the fact that she even getting another rabbit. Didn't she say the one she let go came back and is living in a hutch by her house? Or is that a rumor? 
Either way it is against the law. If she can't even take care of the one (which she let go) and now wants another one.. she will have some serious charges of animal abuse against her. I will be following this topic.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 13, 2012)

It's not living in a hutch. It's just running around and came back to her house, probably because that was the only place it knew. She had two rabbits; she already got another a while back and now she wants a third. One of her rabbits was eaten by a hawk, I believe, surprise surprise.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 14, 2012)

*Kipcha wrote: *


> It was so nice of her to post on her Facebook about how they're getting another rabbit in the spring and they're doing the exact same thing. And how cruel we all are for containing our rabbits. This woman just does not learn.
> 
> In the immortal words of the Joker, It's a funny world we live in.


oh god... see, this is why I say nothing good comes from visiting facebook. I was in a MUCH better mood before I saw this!!

I mean, it's SO cruel of me to keep my bunnies in a 120+ square foot "cage" where I "deprive" them of the opportunity to electrocute themselves, starve to death, eat poisonous plants or get brutally slaughtered by one of their natural predators.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 14, 2012)

OMG! :shock:

And I feel guilty that my kids are "in jail" this week while I'm gone. My husband isn't comfortable letting them run all the time. Yet their jail is 6 ft x 11 ft and safe. I couldn't live with myself doing something so horrible to one of my babies. 

Go get her Katie! I hope she is prosecuted. :banghead


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 14, 2012)

Left a comment on that recent blog. I hope she sees the truth. 
Katie, thanks for your research into the law and contacting the animal societies out there. I hope something can be done to stop her.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 14, 2012)

She STILL doesn't get it. And her sunshiny attitude makes it even creepier! Like she's "smiling" as she releases a domesticated bunny into the wild...........

Sigh......


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 14, 2012)

LMAO! I'm quoted, AS A GUY! XD


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh god yes this woman sounds crazy and yes I am picturing a creepy smile and a "kill you with kindness" type of attitude in her response. I think the first time she was just really uneducated and now she is getting another one just for spite... FYI I somehow believe that Jack never made it back otherwise why would there be need for another bun. Thi lady is crazy and nuts and I do hope she gets charged for this!!

Also just read the second blog and this woman sounds like she is living in a very naive and ignorant bubble perhaps brought on by her childhood. I tend to be naive about many things in life yet treat any living thing with respect and uttermost care as an equal.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 14, 2012)

:yeahthat:
I just looked at this woman's blog and I really do think she's seriously disturbed. As others have said, "creepy" is one word to describe it. Horrific is another. She's in complete denial about her cruelty and she seems to be enjoying the negative attention she's getting.

Legal channels and warnings to local shelters are probably the best way to go. Informationor reason isn't going to stop her. Thinking of her doing this to yet another rabbit while acting as if she's teaching good values makes me want to cry or be sick. I hope she can be prosecuted or at least prevented from adopting more.

:cry1:


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 14, 2012)

katherine at sacred stories wrote:


> I hope she can be prosecuted or at least prevented from adopting more.



Well, I wouldn't call it adopting. She gets them from her neighbor breeder.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 14, 2012)

Amanda--yes, you're right. If the breeder knows, that's a very irresponsible breeder.


----------



## eclairemom (Nov 14, 2012)

Sadly, since the neighbor raises meat rabbits I doubt he cares what the outcome is for the rabbits he produces :-(


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 14, 2012)

:cry1:


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 14, 2012)

She deleted ALL of our comments. Still continuing to bash my parenting skills because I value the life of a rabbit.

PS. I know as much as people here dislike meat breeders, a lot of them DO care about what happens to their rabbits. A gentleman I'm friends with on facebook just faced down 3 big dogs with nothing but a shovel to protect his rabbits, and got arrested for his efforts. He also grows a garden specifically to feed his rabbits healthy greens and organic food.

They're not all bad, it's simply a different lifestyle.


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 14, 2012)

She's also going onto Facebook complaining about threats being made against her. She makes it almost sound like people are threatening physical harm or something, which was not the case at all. I find it quite funny that people are telling her to go to the police to get support for her ILLEGAL activities.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 14, 2012)

Since she feels like deleting everything you guys post maybe next time you do take a screen shot of the reply to show there were no threats made.

Heres what happened
She stayed close to the house and garden and then one afternoon she didn't hop over to me when I called. She was taken (probably by a hawk) in the daytime About two weeks later, Dogcat was taken by a wild thing, and then this week one of our hens. This is life in the country...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 14, 2012)

It really shows how one sided she is that she creates this blog in response to us and then deletes our comments cause she does not want our side of things being shared. Its all about her and her "American dream" which obviously includes animal cruelty.


----------



## SablePoint (Nov 14, 2012)

You should NEVER let any domestic pet go in the wild! Their immunity is weaker than their wild counterparts and instincts are altered because they rely off of humans. 
Why do you think feral dogs and cats dig through trash and beg for food and not catch live pray? Because they're not wild animals! They have been raised over decades under human provision and do not have the instincts like their wild counterparts. They are animals that RELY on CARE.

I would also like to add this because a lot of people do this and think everything will be fine:

The same applies for wild-caught pets, esp. when raised for a while of time. A commonly owned wild pet, Turtles for example, they may hibernate in the wild, but once you've raised them in captivity(where the water remains the same temperature all time and they remain active all year) will completely forget to hibernate and will simply freeze to death. Also, because they rely on food by you, in usually clear water, hunting will be difficult, and they will look for the easiest food to eat - such as fishing bait and will end up with a hook through their jaw! 

Wild rabbits raised as pets, would be the complete same as releasing a domestic rabbit. They rely on humans as their source of food, water, warmth, and shelter. Once the wild bunny is released, it will then have to suffer frightening conditions it's not used to, like weather and predators and will have to eat things it doesn't like and is not used to(trust me, even in the wild, wild rabbits chose commercial rabbit food over grass and twigs!).

Also, some wild pets released into the wild will look for humans. Some commonly owned wild animals, like foxes, raccoons, and bobcats, can be feared because it's coming up to someone and the person may think it has rabies, when it actually only wants to eat some cat/dog chow, curl up in a warm soft bed, or drink water from a bowl. But the fear of rabies may end up as bad news of that innocent wild pet - being shot or euthenized.

Please, before taking in any wild animal as a pet - make sure you can provide it's needs as you would a domestic pet! If you can't take care of it anymore - give it up for adoption or give to sanctuaries. There are areas, such as the 4H Club, where wild animals can be cared for.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Nov 14, 2012)

Made a comment.. Even if she deletes it.. I tried.
Tried to remain polite.. didn't try too hard to though. But I didn't go crazy like I was thinking of doing.


----------



## SablePoint (Nov 14, 2012)

That woman sounds like a real tard. She's treating these rabbits like a school project.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 14, 2012)

dungeonbunnies wrote:


> I received a response from her.
> 
> Dear LB,
> 
> ...







This was crazy! The reply that she sent made me so mad! How on earth can she be so cool about all this!?

A few other things I want to bring up: I think her intentions were right because she didn't want the rabbit in a small cage. Thats great. However, what she did about it was WRONG. 

One other thing: i'm sorry, but rabbits aren't valued more (or equal to,) children! If you had a child, you care about it soo much more than your rabbit! This does not mean you should not take good care of your rabbit, just that your children really do mean more than the rabbits. Just a thought.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh my word is Shellie SERIOUSLY getting another rabbit AND doing the same thing that she did to Jack!?? What is this!?!!?!?!?


----------



## kkiddle (Nov 15, 2012)

I can't believe it. Seriously, did anybody threaten her? She seems like she just needs the attention to distract from the concept that she did something wrong. She needs to admit that she shouldn't have let him loose, and get over it. 

Here's my response:

Hello, I appreciate your response to the article and emails as I am part of the group that may have sent some of them. Although some may have been a little harsh, I assure you that's not the point of them messaging you. The point was to educate you (and your readers, for that matter) on animal responsibility. We are not saying that you are uneducated at all. In fact, we often complain that even our own friends and family members don't understand the complexity of owning a rabbit.
I believe you had good intentions when trying to get Jack out of that small cage--good for you. Seriously, there are countless rabbits out there living depressed lives in small cages. The thing that upsets us "rabbit people" is that you chose to release a domestic animal into the wild, and then deleted any comments made to educate you and your readers. It is not uncommon at all for people to release domestic rabbits into the wild. In fact, many of us adopted rabbits that were dumped. I hope you can see that this is just an attempt to educate more people as rabbit shelters are always full of dumped rabbits.
We are just trying to share the wonderful world of rabbits. You are obviously a passionate person; can you see how this would upset people who are passionate about the animal?
We are simply a group of people trying to spread the word that rabbits aren't just cage animals. They are lovely, quirky, beautiful creatures that deserve your love just as much as your cats or dogs.
I hope that if you *do* get another rabbit, you will take the time to research them. They aren't instantly loyal like cats or dogs--you have to work on the relationship. They also have very specific diet needs that should be learned in order for them to live long, happy lives. Did you know that rabbits should be fixed? That's another aspect that "normal" people find odd. Anyway, check out rabbits.org for more information, and search for rabbit forums to help you out.
Thank you for taking the time to read this. I really hope you understand that this is not an attack, but an attempt to educate more people on these lovely creatures.
Best,
Kari


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 15, 2012)

I think that was a well worded, kind, intelligent and informative response Kari  let us know if she responds to that. In my opinion, of she's as "nice" as she claims, she should be able to respond to your post kindly.


----------



## kkiddle (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you! I figured if I made us seem like the outsiders, and insinuate that she never had ill intentions that she might keep my comment. We'll see if she really is the lovely person all of her friends seem to think she is!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 15, 2012)

I will be anticipating her reply. Is it lame that she is posting pictures of her shooting rifles on Facebook. . I must say I wouldn't be scared but still


----------



## bunnyontherun (Nov 15, 2012)

This bunny went through Hell. 

http://melnick.chipin.com/pet-bunny-dropped-off-on-deserted-country-road-gives-birth-to-15-kits-babies

Now needs angels to help. Posting ads, adoption, any thing. Time is ticking for them, I can not take care of them.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 15, 2012)

Hyatt, all life is equal, no matter how big or small. And I do love my rabbits like I love my son. I adopted them, and have committed to the rest of their lives. Just like I've committed to my son.

Rabbits have saved my life, and I feel that animals aren't "just animals".
Please don't insult me as a parent by demeaning the regards I hold all of my children in, biological, or adopted.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 15, 2012)

Bex, I'm not sure what hyatt said but FYI, she's only 12. She's just a kid herself........


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 15, 2012)

> Hyatt101 wrote:
> One other thing: i'm sorry, but rabbits aren't valued more (or equal to,) children! If you had a child, you care about it soo much more than your rabbit! This does not mean you should not take good care of your rabbit, just that your children really do mean more than the rabbits. Just a thought.



I know she's 12, and I'm not trying to be mean, I just feel that the comment implies that I don't care about my child because I treat my rabbits like I treat him.

And it is the exact same sentiment I received from the bunny dumper when I said it, and it REALLY aggravated me for her to say it.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 15, 2012)

:yeahthat:
I totally get it. I felt angry when the "bunny dumper" wrote that, too.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 15, 2012)

dungeonbunnies wrote:


> > Hyatt101 wrote:
> > One other thing: i'm sorry, but rabbits aren't valued more (or equal to,) children! If you had a child, you care about it soo much more than your rabbit! This does not mean you should not take good care of your rabbit, just that your children really do mean more than the rabbits. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> ...



Really? I don't think her comment meant that at all. And i dont think she was saying anything to you personally. And i think she disagrees with what that woman did too. I think she just meant there is a difference between a rabbit and a child. And put me in that category too. Because I love my rabbits with all my heart. They are spoiled beyond belief and what that lady did was wrong. Hands down. But I unequivocally, without a doubt, love my son more than my rabbits. I just had to state that.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 15, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> dungeonbunnies wrote:
> 
> 
> > > Hyatt101 wrote:
> ...


:yeahthat: I love my rabbit with all my heart, but I love my son more than I love her. 
And Bex I'm sorry, if you really loved your rabbits the way you loved your son you probably wouldn't have left your soaking wet freezing cold rabbit at home alone to go to school. If it had been your son, would you have done that? Probably not. So that says, that animals are NOT the same as children and we would all choose our children over our animals. 
What this woman did is wrong, no doubt about it. But Hyatt didn't mean anything by what she said.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 15, 2012)

:yeahthat::yeahthat:

Well said Morgan.


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 15, 2012)

We are getting off topic here though, this is about Jack's fate and not who loves what more.

Has anyone heard anymore about the rescues that Katie got involved?


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 15, 2012)

It's not off topic because it relates to how this lady views "rabbit people" Jacks fate is irrelevant because Jack was taken by a hawk...well that's what this lady thinks happened. But point is, Jack is no more.

The goal now is to convince her or get her to see our side that releasing a rabbit into the wild is NOT right because she wants to get another one and we don't want it to happen again. I think we lose credibility if we try to convince her rabbits are equal to children. So it very much relates so we as a group can sound more credible to her to achieve our goal.


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 15, 2012)

But from the sounds of it, a lot of people have emailed her and this happens to be one persons opinion. I don't see how us turning on Bex here and arguing amongst ourselves is going to solve anything, that's all I meant. I am not trying to offend anyone, I am just saying that we don't want to lose focus on the big picture by bickering amongst ourselves like so many rescue groups do.

I should have elaborated, it's about Jack's fate and preventing it from happening again is what I meant to say.

I don't really care about the politics of it, I just want to save a bunny from that fate. I would say the people threatening her are a bigger concern, but I agree that opinions like that are things that should be kept out of it.

Hopefully I am making sense.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 15, 2012)

I wasn't turning on Bex. I was defending Christina who is a 12 year old kid.  

I'm out of this though, it's getting too crazy....


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks lisa. I meant no harshness by my comment, and I'm sorry it has aroused all this trouble. But, if you had to choose between your child or your rabbit, which would you choose? Your child! I have no doubt you are a good parent and bunny owner, i wasn't insulting either of those things!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 15, 2012)

I wasn't trying to attack Bex, but if you say that your love for your rabbits is equal to the love for your children, then something like that happens...your love for your rabbits isn't equal for the love for you children. Its really as simple as that. 
And Lisa is right, you lose credibility if you try to convince someone that rabbits are equal to children, because I'm sorry...they aren't. If there is a fire, who are you going to save first, your rabbits or your kids?

I don't want you guys to mistake what I'm saying. I don't agree with anything she did, I don't agree with anything she is saying and I definitely don't agree with her getting another rabbit and doing the same thing she did to Jack.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 15, 2012)

Then perhaps someone like me doesn't belong here.


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 15, 2012)

Everyone is welcome here 

I think we can all agree that we love our rabbits dearly and our hearts hurt when we see others being abused. Maybe agree to disagree on this side issue and get back to the main issue? :twocents

Hopefully Katie will hear back from those rescue organizations she contacted and we'll get some good results from this.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 15, 2012)

I think this is the first time I've seen drama on here get worse than the drama at my high school.  Please calm yourselves... This is about a rabbit being abandoned, not who loves what how much.

By "threats" does she mean legal threats? I doubt anyone threatened her in the way she seems to be trying to make it look like.


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 15, 2012)

dungeonbunnies wrote:


> Then perhaps someone like me doesn't belong here.



All us bunny people belong here :biggrin:

Perhaps this woman won't be releasing any more bunnies into the wild (I hope) :rollseyes


----------



## Anaira (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, she's left the nice ones up. Makes me wonder what the nasty ones were like; did anyone really threaten her?? Can people post copies of what they said, that was deleted? 

I don't think this discussion with Bex is going to go anywhere. Best it's dropped.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree. This is all off the discussion

How is Jake? Is there any word on the nutty lady and the 'threats' she claims people are making against her?? Waht does she even mean by threats?


----------



## Anaira (Nov 15, 2012)

I think Jake might be one of her kids. Jack is the first rabbit, and it looks as though a hawk got him. 
http://www.shelliesconsumption.com/...howComment=1353019435346#c5045153810201573342
She's made some replies here. Hopefully some of the comments on there will make her change her mind about letting her rabbits free-range in such a high-predator area.


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 15, 2012)

She deleted mine and mine was very civil and certainly not threatening in any way. At the end of the day, her "version of the American Dream" as it relates to releasing rabbits is ILLEGAL. I don't wish anything bad upon her, but I do hope an official rabbit organization or the local police approach her with some sort of warning.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm confused. On Shelly's blog it says that Jack found his way back and is living on her back porch, getting Timothy Hay and free ranging the countryside. Is that out of date? I think I read it in a response to one of the most recent posts.

If he is alive, it doesn't make it ok--it's still cruel and dangerous to leave him out, unprotected, day and night.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 15, 2012)

If I have it correct, she lived free-ranging for awhile, but one day disappeared; presumably by a hawk. 

The issues are first; she released a rabbit into the wild(illegal) and then posted in a blog about it. So anyone else reading it might also be influenced into releasing animals. It is the example she made, and I would like her to change that. 
Also, she leaves her newest rabbit free-ranging, day AND night, it seems. This is not safe; Jack already got eaten. We would like her to give him some safe housing. She's also thinking of getting another rabbit, and what is the point in getting a rabbit just to let it potentially feed predators?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 15, 2012)

UGH this lady makes me mad


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 15, 2012)

Following is a cut and paste of what I read in Shelly's post. I just noticed it says "Jackie" not "Jack". Don't know what that means.

"What your group doesn't know is that Jackie hopped her way right back up to the front porch where we made her a cozy home and she got on beautifully with our kitties, hens and enjoyed: Timothy hay, the sweet peas and other yummy cover crop that we grow on this large property. I love my animals to be free, that's all."


----------



## Anaira (Nov 15, 2012)

Yup, but on her facebook page, in a comment she says, ' that's what the "haters" didn't know either, she came back, made great friend with the cats and hens. We hand fed her every minute practically, she slept either with the cats in their front porch beds or her other fav spot, and had free range all over the property. She stayed close to the house and garden and then one afternoon she didn't hop over to me when I called. She was taken (probably by a hawk) in the daytime About two weeks later, Dogcat was taken by a wild thing, and then this week one of our hens. This is life in the country...'

I think Jackie is just short for Jack. I call Reuben Rubey, and all kinds of for shorts. Bronte was Bronnie, even lol.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks, Anaira. This woman is strange. What I pasted above was posted by Shelly today. Hope the local shelter will follow up with her.


----------



## kkiddle (Nov 15, 2012)

Just to clarify--Jackie _is_ Jack. She found out he was a she. We'll see how this goes. I seriously hope we see some legal action taken (towards her).


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh, I though Jackie was a boy. This story has gotten so mixed up, does anyone know the general story going on now?


----------

